# Front Windshield Washer



## Pembie (Jan 10, 2016)

I have a 2011 Versa, and the front windshield washer won't spray. You can hear the motor hum when using the back washer but not the front. I reversed the lines temporarily to make sure there wasn't a clog. I assumed the pump assembly was messed up and purchased a replacement but this did not fix the issue. Now I'm left with an electical issue somewhere. I don't know if it's the switch on the handle or a relay or something else all together. Anyone know how the pump works? It only has two terminals so my guess is it sends power with positive on one terminal and negative to the other and to reverse direction it reverses polarity. Any help would be great.


----------

